# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  To budgie που μιλάει!

## @@nikos@@

Αυτός είναι ο Κόκο και είναι μόλις 6 μηνών!Δεν λέει μόνο λίγες "λεξούλες",λεεί ότι ακούει!!!Και μιλάει όλη μέρα στην κυριολεξία!
Αυτό το βίντεο είναι είναι μικρό απόσπασμα από την καθημερινότητα,λέει πολυυύ περίσσοτερες λέξεις απ' ότι στο βίντεο!(λέει "σκουληκομυρμηγκότρυπα" αλλά δυστυχώς όχι σε αυτό το βίντεο,αν το μαγνητοσκοπήσω θα το ανεβάσω να τον ακούσετε)
Απολαύστε!

----------


## Leonidas

_οταν εμφανιστηκε το προσεχως και στα αγγλικα καταλαβα οτι προκειται για φουσκα..σκαλωσα παντως!_

----------


## @@nikos@@

Καλημερα!ΤΟ βιντεακι ειναι αληθινο δεν ειναι φουσκα απλα τωρα του μαθαινουμε λεξεις στα αγγλικα.Ειναι παπαγαλος με ολη τη σημασια της λεξης πιανει και επαναλαμβανει οτι λεμε εμεις . Εχω ηχογραφησεις παρα πολλες να μιλαει( να λεει σκουληκομυρμηγκοτρυπα, ποναει η κοιλια σου, παμε στ'αμαξι , να βριζει, να μας ρωταει μ'αγαπας? να του απανταω σ'αγαπαω και να λεει ενταξει) πιστεψτε το το βιντεο ειναι αληθινο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## μαρια ν

μας κανεις πλακα!!!!!! ειναι τρομερος εαν στα αληθεια μιλαει το μπατζι

----------


## Panosfx

Υπαρχουν βιντεο με budgie να μιλανε αλλα κανενα δεν εχει τοσο καθαρη φωνη και τοσο πλουσιο λεξιλογιο...
Δεν ξερω δυσκολευομαι να το πιστεψω...
Ουτε Ζακο δεν μιλαει τοσο πολυ που λεει ο λογος...
Πραγματικα θαυμα αν ειναι αληθινο!

----------


## Leonidas

_και εγω δυσκολευομαι και οταν λες οτι παει να μαθει και το "σκουλικοαλιγατορας" η δυσπιστια αυξανεται χ 1000. Αν ηταν αλλο ειδος μεγαλυτερο καπως θα το πιστευα αν και δεν εχω δει κανενα παπαγαλο να μιλαει με τοση διαρκεια και ασταματητα...

αν εχεις και αλλα βιντεο μπορεις να τα βαλεις.. διακρινω πως ποιανει την μελωδια των λεξεων και οχι σε ολες, η φωνη ακουγεται πολυ ανθρωπινη...επισης το πουλακι τσιου εχει 1 μηνα που κυκλοφορει,επισης ακομη και οι μεγαλοι παπαγαλοι δυσκολευονται σε εναν μηνα να μαθει.._

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Απιστευτος! Μπορει εφοσον ειναι ταισμενος στο χερι, να νομιζει οτι ειναι ανθρωπος και να μιλαει συνεχεια οπως και εσεις μεσα στο σπιτι!

----------


## Leonidas

_kαι εδω το δικο μου ringneck απο μωρο το χω και συνολο ξερει 10 λεξεις
_ 




_επισης δημοσιευσες στις 21-10-2012_ _σε ενα ποστ σου   http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...B5%CE%B9/page2_


_και όλη μέρα μιλάει!Λέει γύρω στις 15 λέξεις!!_

κ_αθησα και μετρησα τις λεξεις στο βιντεο και ηταν πανω απο 20 μετα σταματησα να μετραω γιατι βαρεθηκα, τωρα ή εκανες λαθος στο νουμερο ή μεσα σε ενα μηνα εμαθε αλλες περιπου 15 λεξεις.

Για τα τυπικα θελω να αναφερω πως στο ποστ σου αυτο ζηταγες βοηθεια , βρεθηκαν μελοι να σε βοηθησουν και ξαφνικα εμφανιζεσαι λες το πουλακι τσιου ειναι καλα ,ανεβαζεις φωτο και λες θα ανεβασεις βιντεο προσεχως και στο τελος του ποστ ερχεται η mariakappa με ολη τη καλη διαθεση να σε ρωτησει τι εγινε τελικα και εχει φαει γραψιμο εκεινη και ολο το φορουμ, και ερχεσαι σημερα και μας ποσταρεις ενα βιντεο που δε μπορει να στεκει!

Αυτα απο μενα!_
_


_

----------


## anastasoula

Ο Νικος πηγαινει γ' λυκειου και δεν εχει πολυ χρονο για να ανεβασει βιντεακια που εχω παρα πολλα και ηχογραφησεις ακομα περισσοτερες. Δεν το κανει επιτηδες λοιπον που μπαινει στο φορουμ και μετα μην τον ειδατε. Ο  ΚΟΚΟ 3,4 ΜΗΝΩΝ δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως ελεγε 30 λεξουλες και χρειαζεται περιπου στις 2 μερες για να πει μια καινουρια. Το πουλακι τσιου το ειπε αμεσως.Μιλαει συνεχως και ασταματητα.Οταν θα βρουμε χρονο θα ανεβασουμε και αλλα βιντεακια (γιατι εγω σαν παιδι της τεχνολογιας δεν μπορω μονη μου)!!

----------


## anastasoula

Το βιντεο οπως σας ειπα και εχτες ειναι αληθινο πρεπει να το πιστεψετε γιατι οπως λεει και ο ΚΟΚΟ( ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΟΥΛΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΑΙΔΙ) αφου εξαλλου φωναζει και την μαμα του!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Leonidas

_anastasoula ολοι εχουμε δουλειες αλλα ζητησε βοηθεια η οποια του προσφερθηκε αμεσως και αντι να γραψει στο θεμα που ιδιος ανοιξε ,

εγραψε ενα μελος και προτιμησε να ανεβασει ενα βιντεο που δεν πειθει και πολυ...

2 μερες και μαθαινει λεξεις αντε να το πιστεψω,τοτε το μπατζακι ειναι καλυτερο σε θεμα ομιλιας απο καθε αφρικανο και μακαο ,με λιγα λογια καταρρυπτει κανονες, 

αν μπορει να το δειξει ζωντανα σε καποια μελη και το επιβαιεωσουν τοτε ειλικρινα θα ζητησω και συγνωμη!

_

----------


## anastasoula

Τι βίντεο να ανεβάσω για να σε πείσει?
Μπορείς αν θέλεις να έρθεις να τον δεις από κοντά (μένω Μενίδι) δεν έχω πρόβλημα.

----------


## μαρια ν

γειτονισσα εισαι αναστασια και εγω μενιδι μενω πολλα παιδια απο μενιδι μαζευτηκαμε

----------


## kostas24

παιδιά ηρεμήστε.......κάνει *ΜΠΑΜ* ότι είναι ψεύτικο......καλή η προσπάθεια πάντως :Love0007:

----------


## anastasoula

μαρια μενω κοντα στο δημαρχειο ελα να δεις τον κοκο για να πειστουν οι υπολοιποι, γιατι δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι δεν πιστευουν οτι ενα μικρο παπαγαλακι μπορει να μιλαει.

----------


## Leonidas

_αναστασουλα, πιστευουμε οτι ενα μικρο παπαγαλακι μιλαει (budgie) αλλα εδω το μικρο σου ειναι μολις 6 μηνων ανα 2 μερες μαθαινει λεξεις εχει φτασει στις 30, και η ομιλια του ειναι συνεχομενη...και σου λεω οτι ουτε αφρικανικος και μακαο ή αλλο ειδος δεν υπαρχει που να κανει κατι τετοιο...αν η μαρια ν δεχθει καλος αλλιως κανονιζουμε..και ειλικρινα αν οντως ειναι ετσι θα σου ζητησω συγνωμη εδω δημοσια!

_

----------


## anastasoula

οκ Λεωνιδα σου στελνω με προσωπικο μηνυμα το τηλεφωνο μου ΚΑΙ ΕΛΑ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΘΕΣ!

----------


## @@nikos@@

Παιδιά το βίντεο δεν είναι ψεύτικο,όσο απίστευτο και να σας φαίνεται.Αύριο θα ανεβάσω και άλλο βίντεο να δείτε.
Τώρα το που κάνει μπαμ ότι είναι ψεύτικο δεν ξέρω,που φάινεται αυτό kostas24?
Δηλαδή τι πιστεύτε δεν είχα τι να κάνω και φτιάχνω βίντεο για να σας κορο'ι'δέψω? Ήμαρτον,εδώ δεν προλαβαίνω να διαβάσω και θα κάθομαι να μοντάρω βίντεο;

----------


## stelios7

Παιδια μια κληση στο Skype τα λινει ολα  :Happy:  Και ευκολα και γρηγορα! παντος ενταξει και εμενα μου φενετε λιγο απιθανο και περιεργο... Εμενα το μπατζι μου (αρσενικο που μου εδωσε η μαρια) εκανε τον σκυλο που εκλεγε καποιο διαστημα αλλα σε καμια περιπτωση να μου πει λεξεις.

----------


## Leonidas

_Νικο υπαρχουν ευλογες αποριες που ο καθενας μπορει να πει πως κανει ΜπαΜ...το θεμα ειναι να αποδειχθει το αντιθετο ωστε ολοι να μαθουν οτι υπαρχουν και οι εξερεσεις...με την πρωτη ευκαιρια θα μιλησουμε..μπορει οντως να ναι ετσι οπως τα παρουσιαζεις και να μη καθεσαι να σπαταλας χρονο κανοντας πλακα...αλλα εμεις οφειλουμε να ψαχνομαστε με το καθε τι πασαρει ο καθενας...

_

----------


## @@nikos@@



----------


## mai_tai

αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα-στο 4-40 ελιωσαααααα!!!!! τι υπερκινητικο παπαγαλακι....!να σου ζησει νικο!πραγματικα απιστευτο πουλακι!

----------


## Efthimis98

Ειναι τελειος Νικο....
Του αρεσει το σχολειο πολυ...  :winky:

----------


## Leonidas

_δε μπορω να καταλαβω πως ενω κανει το κοινο τσιου/ τσιριγμα των budgie , που ειναι ασταματητο, πως γινεται ταυτοχρονα να μλαει!

θελω πολυ να το δω απο κοντα!_

----------


## mai_tai

πιθανον με την τροποποιηση του βιντεο για να ανεβει στο youtube εχει χαθει καπως ο συχρονισμος εικονας ηχου!φιλος π ειδε το βιντεακι παντος ,μου ανεφερε πως παρομοιο badgie ειχε κ αυτος  παλαιοτερα π ελεγε αρκετες λεξουλες!  ισως ειναι κ στο πουλι ...ειναι παντος απιστευτος!

----------


## DimitrisPas13

φανταστικό...πως το έκανες....;;;;

----------


## anastasoula

Και ομως πεταει σφυριζει και μιλαει ταυτοχρονα.Υπαρχουν ομως στιγμες (οπως οταν σουρουπωνει) που μιλαει χωρις να σφυριζει.Εχεις πειστει λιγο οτι μπορει να μιλαει στ'αληθεια?

----------


## Leonidas

_Μονο αν το δω απο κονα_

----------


## daffy

1)Παιδιά καταρχάς... το o Coco είναι σίγουρα 6 μηνών φένεται από το ράμφος του.
2) Τα budgie μιλάνε υπάρχουν και άλλα βιντεάκια στο internet 
p.x.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGsEQ7ElkoM

3)Απο το 2ο βιντεάκι του coco εγώ το πιστέυω πάντως..

Έχω και εγώ ένα Budgie 9 μηνών που έχει την ίδια περίπου σθμπερισφορά με τον coco (το πήρα 45 ημερών), και λέει 4-5 λεξούλες (σ αγαπάω μίμη, αγάπη μου, τι κάνεις. Σωτήρη) δίνει φιλακια κ.λπ. αλλά δεν μιλάει τόσο καθαρά όσο στα βίντεο που βλέπουμε. Θα προσπαθήσω να ανεβάσω και εγώ ένα βιντεάκι για το λόγου το αληθές αλλά δεν τα λέει συνεχόμενα..

Με λίγα λογια εγώ πιστέυω το Νίκο και τον coco (με μια επιφύλαξη γιατί σε μερικά σημεία φένεται κάπως ηλεκτονικός ο ήχος).  Πιστεύω πως τα budgie μπορούν να μιλήσουν απλά επειδή έχουν μικρή φωνούλα δεν τα καταλαβαίνουμε και δεν 
τα έχουμε δώσει τόση σημασία και θέλουν πολές πολλές ώρες ενασχόλησης.. είναι καταπληκτικά πλασματάκια

----------


## anastasoula

Λεωνιδα οποτε θες το τηλ. μας το'χεις.Απο κοντα καλυτερα γιατι λεει λεξεις που δεν μπορω να τις πιασω με την καμερα!

----------


## panos70

φανταστικό

----------


## mitsman

Μιλαει δεν μιλαει, ειναι ενα εκπληκτικο πουλακι.... υγιεστατο... φτου φτου ματι να μην το πιασει.... και πραγματικα χαιρομαι να βλεπω τετοια πουλακια!!!

Να σας ζησει!

----------


## DimitrisPas13

> Μιλαει δεν μιλαει, ειναι ενα εκπληκτικο πουλακι.... υγιεστατο... φτου φτου ματι να μην το πιασει.... και πραγματικα χαιρομαι να βλεπω τετοια πουλακια!!!
> 
> Να σας ζησει!


έχει δίκιο ο συνονόματος...να σου κάνω και μια ερώτηση Νίκο...αυτό πότε έγινε πιο έντονο;;;...δηλαδή να μιλάει περισσότερο από το να κράζει....;;;

----------


## @@nikos@@

Eυχαριστώ για τις ευχές σας,να είστε καλά!
Ο Κόκο σήμερα έγινε 6 μηνών!
Προσωπικά πιστεύω πως όλα τα budgie μιλάνε (τουλάχιστον όλα τα αρσενικά) απλά θέλουν να τους δίνεις πολύ σημασία και να τους μιλάς συνέχεια,
ίσως να μην το πιστεύτε γιατί δεν έχετε ξανάδει budgie να μιλάει τόσο πολύ και καθαρά αλλά η γνώμη μου είναι πως όλα μιλάνε απλά κανείς δεν κάθησε να ασχοληθεί τόσο πολύ με αυτά τα παπαγαλάκια!
Τον Κόκο το πήραμε από την μαμά του όταν ήταν 14 ημερών,τον μεγαλώσαμε στο χέρι ελεύθερο.Απ' όταν το πήραμε μέχρι σήμερα δεν έχει περάσει μέρα που να μην έρθει σε επαφή μαζί μας,όλο και κάποιος θα ήταν στο σπίτι και θα του έδινε σημασία,θα του μήλαγε.Ισως να μιλάει συνέχεια και ανθρώπινα επειδή δεν έχει έρθει ποτέ σε επαφή με άλλο πουλί,και μάλλον θεωρεί φυσιολογικό να μιλάει (αφού ακούει ομιλίες από 14 ημερών) παρά να κράζει!Με λίγα λόγια την έχει δει άνθρωπος!!!Το 70% αυτών που λέει όλη μέρα είναι λέξεις και λιγότερο σφύριγμα,ιδικά όταν είναι ήρεμος ή όταν τον παίρνει ο ύπνος μιλάει πολύ καθαρά χωρίς να σφυρίζει!!
Πρώτη φορά που τον άκουσα να "μιλάει" έκανε σαν χαλασμένο ραδιόφωνο (μικρόφώνιζε χωρίς να λέει λέξεις) και ήταν 3 μηνών!Αργότερα μετά από 2 βδομάδες άρχισε να λέει το όνομα του,και μέρα με την μέρα έλεγε καινούριες λέξεις!
Τον τελευταίο μήνα άρχισε να μιλάει συνεχώμενα,να λέει ολόκληρες φράσεις.Να ρωτάει και να απαντάει μόνος του,να πιάνει λέξεις που τις ακούει ελάχιστες φορες (όπως "το πουλάκι τσίου "πάω στο αμάξι" που τα έμαθε μέσα 2-3 μέρες),να αλλάξει καταλήξεις στις λέξεις π.χ. λέει "σ' αγαπάς" , "αγάπη σου" , "σκουλικομυρμιγκούλα" , "κουκούλα" (αντί για πούλπουλα που λέμε εμείς) ή ακόμα και να κάνει ομοιοκαταληξία όπως "πουλά  πουλάκι,πουλάκι λάκι"!
Έχω την εντύπωση ότι μερικές φορές καταλαβαίνει τί λέει,για παράδειγμα πάει στο σκυλί (στην Σίσσυ) και την φωνάζει όποτε την βλέπει,η μερικές φορές πάει δίπλα της και της λέει "Σίσσυ πιάσ' τον" και αμέσως φεύγει!
Δείτε άλλο ένα βίντεο που ανέβασα:

----------


## nikolas

μαλλον ομως πρεπει να ειναι η κοκο αν κρινω απο τον χαλινο!!!

----------


## daffy

Νίκο και από εμένα τις ευχές μου για τον Coco.! Εύχομαι να ζήσει πολλά πολλά χρόνια και να τον χαίρεσαι.! Εγώ θέλω να πω ότι έχεις δλικιο ότι τα budgie είναι πουλάκια αδικημένα
δεν έχει ασχοληθεί ο κόσμος όσο τους αξίζει. Θα βάλω και εγώ βιντεάκι από τον μίμη μου 9 μηνών budgie που (δε λέει τόσα πολλά όσο ο coco). Πάντως όσο ασχολείσαι μαζί τους το δίνουν πίσω στο εκατονταπλάσιο!Και έχεις δίκιο ότι το βραδάκι λίγο πριν τον ύπνο μιλάνε πιο καθαρά!

----------


## DimitrisPas13

θέλουμε και άλλα βίντεο...!!!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

εχω δει απο κοντα μπατζακι χρονιαρικο ηλικειομενης να λεει πεντακαθαρα μικρες φρασεις του τυπου "δωσμου φιλακι" "ελα αγκαλιτσα" κ.α
 απ οτι μου ειπε η κυρια το ειχε παρει απο μικρο και το ειχε μαζι της(εγω τη πετυχα να εχει παει επισκεψη και να εχει και το κλουβακι με το μπατζι μαζι) μιλοντας του αρκετα... το πουλακι ηταν εξημερωμενο φυσικα !

----------


## Lucky13

Πω πω λογοδιαρια το λένε αυτο στο χωριό μου!χαχα!!! Φτου φτου να μην τον ματιασουμε!παιδες κι εγω απο Μενίδι είμαι κάποια στιγμή θα κανονισουμε να πιούμε κανά καφεδάκι και μετα να αναγκαστουνε όλοι να πιστέψουνε!! Εγω πάντως πιστεύω πως αν ασχοληθείς πολυ με ένα πουλάκι που ειναι ταισμένο στο χέρι και είσαι και λίγο τυχερός να το έχει και το πουλάκι μέσα του μπορείς να κανείς κάτι τέτοιο !!! Εδω η Σισσυ μου που την 1η μέρα που την πείρα και ήρθε η Μαρίαν να την δει σπίτι για να με βοηθήσει να δώ και τι φίλο ειναι την μάτωσε με μια δαγκωνιά και έμαθε να κάνει σβουρες ένα ταισμένο στο χέρι πουλάκι ηταν να μην κάνει κάτι τέτοιο ???

----------


## Τουλα

Kαταρχάς να σου ζήσει και να τον προσεχεις!!!
Ειλικρινά με συγκίνησες με τα video.
Πίστεψα από την πρώτη στιγμή το video μια και ο Παντελάκης μου ανήκε στην κατηγορία του Κόκο. Δεν εχω το κουράγιο να σας κατεβάσω video με τον Παντελάκη μου να μιλάει ασταμάτητα και να λέξεις ολόκληρες φράσεις όπως καλημαμά όλα καλά... μπράβο μπράβο παρακαλώ... όλα καλά; Ελα φιλάκι έλα ελα.... (μια και τον έχω χάσει εδώ και 8 μήνες). Οταν με εβλεπε στενοχωρημένη μου έλεγε φιλάκι; και ελιωνα. 
Ηταν και αυτός μεγαλωμένος στο χέρι. Πιστεύω οτι υπάρχουν εξαιρετικά πουλάκια που όταν τους δώσουμε την ευκαιρία είναι ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΑ.
Να τον προσέχεις και μην πιστέψεις ποτέ ότι είναι ανθρωπος που δεν θα σε εγκαταλείψει. Μία στραβή αρκεί για να τον χάσεις. Τα μάτια σου δεκατέσσερα. Είσαι πολύυυ τυχερός που τον έχεις. Πολλά φιλάκια στον Κόκο σου εκ μέρους μου!!!

----------


## xarris21

παιδια οκ συμφωνοι σε ολα... αλλα στα βιντεο εμφανιζεται ενας συγκεκριμενος αναπτηρας... if you know what i mean

----------


## Antigoni87

Τι εννοείς Χάρη; Βασικά κ εμένα λογοδιάρροια (όχι με τέτοια ομιλία φυσικά) πιάνει το ένα μου κοκατίλ όταν κοιτάζει και "κουτουλάει" 'ενα συγκεκριμένο παιχνίδι του, οπότε μπορεί ένα τέτοιο ερέθισμα να είναι ο αναπτηρας για το συγκεκριμενο μπάτζι.
Από την άλλη, πραγματικά θα ήθελα κ εγώ να το δω από κοντά για να το πιστέψω, γιατί είναι πολύ σπάνιο κατι τέτοιο αν ισχύει πραγματικά!

----------


## @@nikos@@

τι εννοεις Χαρη για τον αναπτηρα?

----------


## Καρολίνα

> για παράδειγμα πάει στο σκυλί (στην Σίσσυ) και την φωνάζει όποτε την βλέπει,η μερικές φορές πάει δίπλα της και της λέει "Σίσσυ πιάσ' τον" και αμέσως φεύγει!



χαχχαχαχαχαχχαχα αν αυτό είναι αλήθεια.. είναι ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ! Να σου ζήσει το μωρό! :-)

----------


## Καρολίνα

Και να ρωτήσω.. υπάρχει περίπτωση lovebird να αρθρώσει καμιά λεξούλα; δεν με νοιάζει να κάνει οπωσδήποτε προτάσεις, κάτι.. απλό. Να το επιμείνω ή μην το ταλαιπωρήσω άδικα;

----------


## @@nikos@@

Ευχαριστω Καρολινα! Εμεις το κοκο τον πηραμε απο 14 ημερων δεν ειχε μεινει ποτε μονος του δεν εχει ερθει σε επαφη με αλλα πουλια και συνεχως του μιλουσαμε με ολοκληρες προτασεις και οχι μονολεκτικα. Πιστευω οτι ολα τα παπαγαλακια μιλανε αν ασχοληθεις μαζι τους.

----------


## anastasoula



----------


## Anestisko

Πραγματικα Αναστασια αν το βιντεακι ειναι οντως αληθινο το πουλακι σου ειναι απιστευτο!!!

----------


## @@nikos@@



----------


## Anestisko

Αααα αυτο το βιντεακι ομολογω οτι ειναι ποιο ωραιο... ε ναι !!!

----------


## GeorgiaTelos

αχαχαχαχαχαχχαα τελειοοοοοοοοοοοοοο !!!

----------


## ellaki

είναι κούκλος ,θεός ο coco και σε πιστεύω και φαίνεται το πουλάκι gt k η δικια μου προσπαθεί k μιμείται τα σκυλάκια οποτε τις έρθει  :Happy:

----------


## panoss

Καλά ρε συ,τι υπερκινητικό πουλί είναι αυτό???
Τέλειο!!!χαχαχαχα!!! 
στο τελευταίο βίντεο "ζευγαρώνει" με τον αναπτήρα????

----------


## ShadowCat

Υπερ-τέλειο!!! Δεν ξέρω αν είναι fake (εμένα δεν μου φάνηκε), πάντως τέλειο, ειδικά το τελευταίο βιντεάκι!

----------


## serafeim

δεν ειναι fake... ειναι πανεξυπνα πουλια.....

----------


## moustakias

Fake.
Όποιος έχει παπαγαλο που μιλάει μπορεί και να το επιβεβαιώσει.
Τα μπατζάκια είναι πολύ έξυπνα και μπορούν να μιμηθούν φωνή αλλα όχι στους τόνους που είδα στο βίντεο.
Κανένας παπαγάλος ακόμα και οι Ζακό δεν αναπτύσουν όλο τους το λεξιλόγιο σε 1μιση λεπτό.
Συνήθως λένε μία λέξη και δεν αλλάζουν λέξη αν δεν την πούνε αρκετές φορές.

----------


## Stelios17

Λανθασμενη αποψη εχεται για τα budgies καθως ειναι πανεξυπνα πουλια και επισης θυμαμαι που καποια μερα διαβαζα οτι το πουλι με τις περισσοτερες φωνες στον κοσμο ειναι ενα budgie,δεν θυμαμαι σε ποια χωρα..!!!
Υπαρχουν απειρα budgies που μιλανε..σιγουρα οχι σαν και αυτο...Μπραβο στον ιδιοκτητη!!!

----------


## serafeim

Ο καθενας εχει την αποψη του και την γνωμη του!!!!

----------


## olga

> Fake.
> Όποιος έχει παπαγαλο που μιλάει μπορεί και να το επιβεβαιώσει.
> Τα μπατζάκια είναι πολύ έξυπνα και μπορούν να μιμηθούν φωνή αλλα όχι στους τόνους που είδα στο βίντεο.
> Κανένας παπαγάλος ακόμα και οι Ζακό δεν αναπτύσουν όλο τους το λεξιλόγιο σε 1μιση λεπτό.
> Συνήθως λένε μία λέξη και δεν αλλάζουν λέξη αν δεν την πούνε αρκετές φορές.


Βαγγέλη για τα μπάτζι δεν ξέρω αλλά ο Πέτρος (african grey) το πρωί που ξυπνάει λέει σχεδόν όλα όσα ξέρει και κάνει και πολλους ήχους...επαναλαμβάνει βέβαια κάποιες αλλά ενδιάμεσα λέει και άλλα. Οπότε ας μην το αποκλείουμε..

----------


## moustakias

> Βαγγέλη για τα μπάτζι δεν ξέρω αλλά ο Πέτρος (african grey) το πρωί που ξυπνάει λέει σχεδόν όλα όσα ξέρει και κάνει και πολλους ήχους...επαναλαμβάνει βέβαια κάποιες αλλά ενδιάμεσα λέει και άλλα. Οπότε ας μην το αποκλείουμε..


E είπαμε πανέξυπνα τα μπάτζυ αλλά δεν συγκρίνονται με του african grey. και όπως είπες και εσύ πολλές φορές επαναλαμβάνει την ίδια λέξη πρίν περάσει στην επόμενη.
Έχω ακούσει μπάτζι να μιλάει σε βίντεο παιδιά(πχ ο Αλέξανδρος που έχει μια κοπέλα απο εδώ) αλλα το συγκεκριμένο αξακολουθώ να πιστεύω οτι είναι fake

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Βαγγελη, ο Αλεξανδρος δεν ανηκει σε κοπελα απο αυτο το φορουμ!

----------


## moustakias

> Βαγγελη, ο Αλεξανδρος δεν ανηκει σε κοπελα απο αυτο το φορουμ!


χαχααχ ουπς με επιασες αδιάβαστο

----------


## daffy

To παρακάτω βίνετο είναι του μίμη το δικό μου budgie, τώρα ο μίμης ε'ιναι 1,5 χρονών τον 
έχω από 45 ημερών
 το  βίντεο το έχω ανεβάσει πιο παλιά, φυσικά χρείάστηκα μερικά βιντεάκια να κόψω για να το κάνω. τώρα ,μιλάει πολύ περισότερο
και λέει και το "χαρωπά τα δυο μου χέρια τα χτυπώ" αλλά μονο αυτό έμαθε ολόκληρο τις άλλες λέξεις τις λέει σκόρπιες



το παρακάτω βίντεο το βρήκα στο youtube.




αν τα πάρεισ από μικρά και τα εκπαιδεύσεις πιστεύω όλα θα πουνε καμιά λεξούλα.

----------


## serafeim

Δημητρη πως το εκπαιδευσες? Δηλαδη πως σου μιλησε?

----------


## xarhs

το παπαγαλακι ειναι σκετη τρελα....!!!!!!!!

----------


## moustakias

Το βίντεο του Μίμη φαίνεται οτι είναι αληθινό.
Φοβερός ο Μίμης Δημήτρη!

----------


## Efthimis98

Εμένα πάντως έμαθε να κάνει το zebra finch και ακούω την φωνή των zebra finch σε πιο δυνατή έκδοση!  :Happy:

----------


## moustakias

Ναι σε αυτό έχεις δίκιο.
Πολές φορές όταν κελαηδάνε δεν το έχουν έμφυτο αλλα μιμούνται τους ήχους που ακούνε γύρω τους

----------


## daffy

Αν βρω χρόνο θα κάνω ένα ακόμη βιντεάκι με όλο το τωρινό ρεπερτόριο.

Όσο για την εκπαίδευσή του. Θα σας πω τι έκανα εγώ.
Το πήρα 40-45 ημερών και τις πρώτες 2-3 μέρες έτρωγε μόνο από το χέρι μου. Το έχω σε ένα μεγαλούτσικο σχετικά κλουβάκι 
με πολλα πολλά παιχνίδια. Από τις πρώτες ημέρες το έβαζα έξω για 1-2 ώρες την μέρα να με μάθει και να μάθει και το χώρο.
Πάντα όταν το είχα στο χέρι μου από την αρχή του έλεγα 2-3 συγκεκριμένες λεξούλες π.χ. σ'αγαπάω μίμη, ψυχή μου κ.λπ.
Στην αρχή πήγενε και καθόταν στα κουρτινόξυλα.Σιγά σιγά περίπου μετά ένα μήνα είχε περίπου εξικιωθεί και πλέον έρχεται μονος 
του στι χέρι μου. Κάθημερινή έξοδος και τάισμα στο χέρι π.χ. με κεχρί τσαμπί. Σιγά σιγά αφού έχει εξικιωθεί πλήρως με το χώρο και με τον
άνθρωπο που το φροντίζει, το πουλάκι έρχεται στον ώμο σου και κοντά στο στόμα σου (μάλον προσπαθεί να το ταίσεις ή να σε ταίσε), μόνο του και σε ακολουθάει παντού ακόμη και στο μπάνιο.. ι. Έτσι κάθε
μέρα του έλεγα συνέχεια τις ίδιες λεξούλες (και πιο πολύ η γυναίκα μου που είναι πιο πολλές ώρες στο σπίτι). Άρχισε να πρωτολεει κανα δυο λεξούλες
όπως μίμη , και να δίνει φιλάκια περίπου στους 5-6 μήνες. 
Από εκεί κα πέρα ότι του λέμε συνέχεια ή ότι ήχους αρπάξει π.χ. ήχο τηλεφώνου, κουδουνιού πόρτας κ.λ.π. προσπαθεί να το μιμηθεί.
Την παραπάνω συμπεριφορά την επιβεέωσα και με παπαγαλάκι που είχε και ο πατέρας μου (ήξερε να λέει το όνομά του Πίπης) (πριν του φύγει ξεχνώντας την πόρτα του μπαλκονιού ανοιχτή). Γενικά 
πιστεύω πως αν το παπαγαλάκι είναι εξικιωμένο και στην κατάλληλη ηλικία 6-8 μηνών και ασχολείσαι συνέχεια μαζί του είναι πολύ
πιθανό να μιλήσει.

----------


## Kostakos

Είναι πραγματικά αξιολάτρευτο και φοβερός ομιλητής! χεχε!!!

----------


## johnakos32

τρομερος ο μιμης! να τον χαιρεσει πραγματικα . οσο αναφορα το αλλο βιντεο το ονο που με προβληματιζει ειναι το οτι μιλαει συνεχια μα συνεχια και καποιες φορες πολυ εντονα δυνατα με ανθρωπινη φωνη απο υπολογιστη πχ αλλα καποιες φορες μπορεις να καταλαβεισ οτι μιλαει αυτος

----------


## @@nikos@@



----------


## Kostakos

Εμένα δε μου φαίνεται fake νομίζω πως ο νίκος το κάνει να φαίνεται ολοφάνερο, αλλά βρε παιδιά γτ το χτυπάτε με τον αναπτήρα?  Σε κάποια φάση του βίντεο ακουγόταν ο ήχος από το χτύπημα στο ράμφος! 
Φαίνεται ότι ενοχλήθηκε από το ανασήκωμα στα φτερά της πλάτης!! κατα τα άλλα είναι φοβερός ομιλητής!

----------


## daffy

Ο Coco είναι φανταστικός. Παιδιά το πουλάκι φένεται. Από την στιγμή που είναι τόσο εξημερωμένο γιατί να μη μιλάει. Μπράβο νίκο που ασχολήθηκες τόσο μαζί του και όπως βλέπουμε ο coco  στο α ατνταποδίδει.!

----------

